# French Teacher with a Working Holiday Visa



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello !

I spent one year travelling around the country, and I come back in november for a second year with a working holiday visa. 

I wanted to know if it is realistic to hope to get a job in a private school as a French teacher (around Melbourne), and then later to get a sponsorship?

I'm qualified (I've got a Masters of Education) but not much experienced except 40 days of supervised teaching, and I definitely want to settle down in Australia, as I met my boyfriend down there. 


Thank you


----------

